# Ultima puntata di telefilm vista.



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

*Revolution* pre-air.
Una vera ca*ata, ma ho fede in Eric Kripke e JJ Abrams.


----------



## Vinz (14 Settembre 2012)

Eh, JJ Abrams certe volte si dimentica come si fa il regista.

The Office 2x05


----------



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Eh, JJ Abrams certe volte si dimentica come si fa il regista.


in realtà JJ è "semplicemente" il produttore, la serie è una creatura di Kripke.


----------



## Vinz (14 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè Abrams in ogni progetto ci mette sempre il suo, inoltre il produttore esecutivo di solito viene pensato erroneamente solo come quello che mette i soldi. In realtà si occupava sia del lato economico che di quello creativo


----------



## Harvey (14 Settembre 2012)

A proposito di JJ ma qualcuno sa che fine ha fatto Alcatraz? Non è stata rinnovata?


----------



## Vinz (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiusa... costi troppo elevati e poco pubblico. Era un'idea carina, ma alla lunga ha stancato. Dovrebbero smetterla di sperare di creare un'altro Lost (che a me non piaciuto neanche un po', tra l'altro).
L'idea migliore di JJ rimane Fringe, second me (che tra l'altro è una sorta di X-Files, quindi manco una creazione in tutto e per tutto).


----------



## Harvey (14 Settembre 2012)

Peccato però, a me non dispiaceva... Anche se la trama orizzontale era davvero lenta, in certi episodi non c'era proprio nessuno sviluppo e le vicende dei singoli detenuti iniziavano ad essere ripetitive...


----------



## Solo (14 Settembre 2012)

Doctor Who 7x02


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2012)

White Collar 4x09.



yelle ha scritto:


> *Revolution* pre-air.
> Una vera ca*ata, ma ho fede in Eric Kripke e JJ Abrams.



Ce l'ho pronta da vedere da qualche giorno,mi consigli di lasciar perdere?


----------



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ce l'ho pronta da vedere da qualche giorno,mi consigli di lasciar perdere?


non so. Io sono grande estimatrice sia di Eric che di Kripke (inoltre credo sempre nel dare un'opportunità ad ogni serie almeno fino alla quinta puntata), quindi continuerò volentieri a guardarlo sperando di vedere il nuovo Supernatural, e già sarei contenta. Però ecco, dopo questo pre-air mi vien da dirti che sì, dovresti lasciar perdere 



Vinz ha scritto:


> L'idea migliore di JJ rimane Fringe, second me (che tra l'altro è una sorta di X-Files, quindi manco una creazione in tutto e per tutto).


non so, per me è una bella lotta tra Fringe e Alias.



Vinz ha scritto:


> Vabbè Abrams in ogni progetto ci mette sempre il suo, inoltre il produttore esecutivo di solito viene pensato erroneamente solo come quello che mette i soldi. In realtà si occupava sia del lato economico che di quello creativo


sì, lo so, ma in questo caso l'idea è nata proprio da Eric. In più si vede lontano un miglio cosa è di Eric e cosa di JJ, e questo Revolution sembra più la copia di Supernatural che non di uno qualsiasi dei lavori di Abrams.


----------



## Solo (14 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> White Collar 4x09.


Ma vale la pena? A me sta stufando... Sono fermo alla 4x03-04-05, non ricordo bene.


----------



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma vale la pena? A me sta stufando... Sono fermo alla 4x03-04-05, non ricordo bene.


io son ferma alla 4x01, ed effettivamente m'è un attimo passata la voglia di continuare a guardarlo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION] [MENTION=251]yelle[/MENTION] 
Eh,il punto debole dei police procedural è proprio questo,alla lunga possono stancare.Comunque boh,la prossima puntata è il summer finale,magari cercate almeno di arrivare fino a lì


----------



## Brain84 (14 Settembre 2012)

How i Met Your Mother 7x18. Le guardo in ITA


----------



## yelle (15 Settembre 2012)

*Coma* 1x01


----------



## BB7 (15 Settembre 2012)

Dopo che guardi Breaking Bad tutto il resto sembra brutto... cmq ieri davano su AXN l'episodio finale della quarta stagione. Da lacrime.


----------



## yelle (16 Settembre 2012)

*Downton Abbey* 3x01.


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Settembre 2012)

Quel telefilm sui motociclisti come si chiama...si gode ?


----------



## Solo (17 Settembre 2012)

Doctor Who 7x03


----------



## yelle (19 Settembre 2012)

*Coma* 1x02.
Che finale di me*da.


----------



## yelle (19 Settembre 2012)

*Sons of Anarchy* 5x02.


----------



## Nicks (19 Settembre 2012)

Finito di vedere la mini-serie *Dead Set.* Non male.


----------



## Vinz (19 Settembre 2012)

Boardwalk Empire 3x01


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)

White Collar 4x10 Summer Finale


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2012)

ER medici in prima linea


----------



## yelle (21 Settembre 2012)

*Supernatural* 3x01.
I bei tempi quando Sera Gamble si faceva ancora gli affari suoi.


----------



## Nivre (21 Settembre 2012)

Sons of Anarchy 5x02

Boardwalk Empire 3x01


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2012)

Happy days


----------



## yelle (28 Settembre 2012)

*Revolution* 1x02.
Mamma che fatica.


----------



## yelle (2 Ottobre 2012)

*The Walking Dead* 2x12.
Puntate di NOIA TOTALE inframezzate da qualche scena degna di nota.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ci mancava solo il bambino con la mira da cecchino...


----------



## yelle (4 Ottobre 2012)

*Supernatural* 8x01.
Ho amato questo show alla follia fino alla quinta stagione, ma ora non ne posso proprio più. Credo lo mollerò definitivamente. Lo riprenderò nell'unico caso questa si rivelerà essere l'ultima stagione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

BoardWalk Empire 3x03 
Forse più tardi vedo la 1x03 di Revolution...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (4 Ottobre 2012)

naturalmente la prima puntata della settima serie di dexter,spettacolare


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2012)

Nessuno guarda Merlin?


----------



## yelle (5 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Nessuno guarda Merlin?


io.
È ricominciato?


----------



## yelle (5 Ottobre 2012)

*Revenge *2x01.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> *Supernatural* 8x01.
> Ho amato questo show alla follia fino alla quinta stagione, ma ora non ne posso proprio più. Credo lo mollerò definitivamente. Lo riprenderò nell'unico caso questa si rivelerà essere l'ultima stagione.



Quoto.Ho visto tutte le puntate delle 8 stagioni e direi,a malincuore,si sta prolungango un po' troppo.Vedremo!


Ps:Raga il 15 ricomincia The Walking Dead!


----------



## BB7 (8 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Nessuno guarda Merlin?



Lo guardavo qualche volta ma solo perchè lo trasmettevano su Italia 1. Obbiettivamente è un telefilm fatto da cani, le scene d'azione poi sono da LOL. Almeno invece che pensare tanto alla scenografia e alle inquadrature ad effetto dovrebbero pensare a una trama un pò più sostanziosa. Cmq carino per passare il tempo ma se non lo trasmettessero su Italia 1 non lo guarderei mai e poi mai.


----------



## yelle (9 Ottobre 2012)

*The Mentalist* 5x02.
questa sì che è stata una bella puntata!


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Ottobre 2012)

castle 5x02 sub ita

nessuno lo guarda ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Ottobre 2012)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> castle 5x02 sub ita
> 
> nessuno lo guarda ?



Di che parla?


----------



## Harvey (10 Ottobre 2012)

Homeland 2x02



yelle ha scritto:


> *The Mentalist* 5x02.
> questa sì che è stata una bella puntata!



Charlotte


----------



## dyablo65 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Di che parla?



e' il seguito dei telefilm che fanno il sabato sera su rai 2 ( quelli episodi sono relativi alla 4° stagione )

sono dei telefilm di genere poliziesco, divertenti , che raccontano la storia tra uno scrittore di gialli e una bella detective.


----------



## yelle (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Revolution* 1x04.
Un po' meglio...


----------



## Brain84 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Homeland 2x02. Il finale è da applausi a scena aperta


----------



## yelle (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Arrow* 1x01.
Finalmente Katie Cassidy in un ruolo che mi ricordi un pò quello del demone Ruby *_*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



mi domando se prima o poi le faranno indossare il costume di Black Canary...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Supernatural 8x02


----------



## yelle (25 Ottobre 2012)

*Arrow *1x03.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2012)

Supernatural 8x04


----------



## tamba84 (26 Ottobre 2012)

cesaroni e black hole high!


----------



## The Ripper (26 Ottobre 2012)

American horror story 2x02


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Ottobre 2012)

Fringe 2x14


----------



## MilanForever (31 Ottobre 2012)

Fringe 5x04



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Povera Etta 



Tra l'altro, preso molto dal videogioco, ho guardato anche per curiosità la 1x01 di the walking dead, devo dire che non è male.


----------



## yelle (31 Ottobre 2012)

*Sons of Anarchy* 5x08


----------



## yelle (1 Novembre 2012)

*Arrow *1x04.
Mi piace sempre di più, ora che sembra si concentrino sempre di più sul lato psicologico di Oliver.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Novembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> *Arrow *1x04.
> Mi piace sempre di più, ora che sembra si concentrino sempre di più sul lato psicologico di Oliver.



Lo sto seguendo anche io:carino,ma davvero troppe forzature.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Novembre 2012)

Fringe 2x23

Comincio la terza stagione. Bellissimo veramente!


----------



## Nick (1 Novembre 2012)

The Big Bang Theory 06x05 - The Holographic Excitation

Esilarante come sempre


----------



## yelle (8 Novembre 2012)

*Sons of Anarchy* 5x09
*Arrow *1x05
*Supernatural *8x06


----------



## yelle (13 Novembre 2012)

*Supernatural *5x08
la mia stagione preferita, uno dei miei episodi preferiti.
La parodia di CSI  the genital herpes commercial  Dr. Sexy MD rotfl 
episodio di rara bellezza.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Novembre 2012)

Fringe 4x06

Una delusione. La quarta stagione per me è noiosissima.. Deluso deluso.


----------



## DR_1 (26 Novembre 2012)

The Walking Dead - Season 3 Ep.7


----------



## yelle (15 Dicembre 2012)

*Sons of Anarchy* 5x13


----------



## yelle (30 Dicembre 2012)

*Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles* 1x01, 1x02


----------



## yelle (7 Gennaio 2013)

*Arrow *1x09


----------



## Livestrong (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ho visto la prima di revolution su premium... Per ora mi pare una boiata, vediamo come si evolve


----------



## yelle (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Banshee *1x01


----------



## BB7 (1 Marzo 2013)

*How I Met Your Mother 8x18*: Puntata molto divertente grazie al solito Barney

*Spartacus 3x04*: Episodio spettacolare


----------



## yelle (3 Marzo 2013)

*Banshee *1x08.
Miglior serie della stagione sin'ora.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Marzo 2013)

Io sto seguendo revolution, dopo un iniziale scetticismo mi sta piacendo abbastanza, mi ricorda un po' il lost delle origini


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io sto seguendo revolution, dopo un iniziale scetticismo mi sta piacendo abbastanza, mi ricorda un po' il lost delle origini



Io ieri ho guardato il primo, ma non sono riuscito nemmeno a finirlo! Se mi dici che poi migliora, magari farò un altro tentativo!
E' un peccato perchè la trama iniziale è bellissima a mio parere. Mi sarebbe piaciuto di più vedere come la popolazione ha reagito subito dopo la catastrofe.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Marzo 2013)

Migliora poi


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2013)

Mi sto riguardando tutto '' Due Uomini e Mezzo '' 


Sono alla quinta stagione


----------



## yelle (19 Marzo 2013)

*Vikings *1x01.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2013)

*Arrow* 1x17


----------



## cris (21 Marzo 2013)

Breaking Bad 4x12


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Marzo 2013)

*The Following* 1x09


----------



## Stex (22 Marzo 2013)

veronica mars  3x20


----------



## yelle (26 Marzo 2013)

*Top of the Lake* 1x01, 1x02


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Marzo 2013)

*Arrow* 1x18


----------



## yelle (6 Aprile 2013)

*Arrow *1x19
*Hannibal *1x01


----------



## runner (9 Aprile 2013)

è da una vita che non guardo una....


----------



## yelle (13 Aprile 2013)

*Spartacus: War of the Damned* 3x10


----------



## Morghot (8 Novembre 2013)

finito breaking bad.... :cry


----------



## Canonista (13 Novembre 2013)

Nessuno che guarda Californication???


----------



## Stex (13 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Nessuno che guarda Californication???



certo ma devo ancora iniziare a guardare l'ultima serie. ho visto solo la puntata uno.


----------



## Sesfips (13 Novembre 2013)

*Boardwalk Empire* 4x10

*Homeland* 3x07


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Chuck 1x05

Ho iniziato a guardarlo da poco, è molto divertente e interessante. Anche se dopo BB ogni telefilm sarà inferiore.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Febbraio 2014)

*Supernatural* 6x04


----------



## BB7 (8 Febbraio 2014)

*True Detective:* Spettacolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> *True Detective:* Spettacolo.



Quoto.McConaughey mostruoso.


----------



## francylomba (19 Ottobre 2014)

1x01 , 1x02 e 1x03 di downton abbey.. che bello  anche se pesantino all'inizio


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Ottobre 2014)

serie "hannibal"(seconda stagione) in lingua originale,sottotitolata.Spettacolare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2014)

Ultima puntata della quarta stagione di Prison Break


----------



## Morghot (14 Novembre 2014)

Finito di vedere la miniserie Top of the Lake... per me merita anche se non condivido certe recensione iper-entusiastiche che ho letto.


----------



## mr.wolf (15 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ultima puntata della quarta stagione di Prison Break


gran bella serie Prison Break


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Ho iniziato ieri True Detective.

ma che strac..... ho appena visto ? 

Rust.


----------



## Morghot (23 Giugno 2015)

La prima della seconda stagione di True detective... mi è piaciuta assai, ottimo


----------



## DannySa (23 Giugno 2015)

La 6x14 di Due uomini e mezzo (qualcuno conosce?), la mia serie preferita per distacco.
E le prime puntate di Come essere un gentleman.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2015)

Ho finito la prima stagione di Gomorra. Ma che finale è ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Luglio 2015)

Suits S05E02: Che degrado. Una volta era una serie molto buona, ma ormai il livello e basso. Peccato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Luglio 2015)

Viste prime 5 puntate di Z Nation, tipica produzione Asylum, poca qualità ma divertente


----------



## sic parvis magna (4 Luglio 2015)

Downton Abbey 2x03. Non chiedetemi perchè ma non riesco a staccarmi da questa serie  non avrà molta azione ma mi rilassa e allo stesso tempo esalta come poche ! sarà il modo che ha di proporti i (molti) personaggi ... comunque è veramente ben fatta


----------



## Sanchez (4 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Viste prime 5 puntate di Z Nation, tipica produzione Asylum, poca qualità ma divertente



Sono arrivato alla puntata 8 della prima stagione, devo dire che questa Serie è iniziata in pieno stile Asylum: trash, battutine fuori luogo, paura o tensione pari a zero. Poi però nelle ultime 3 puntate ha preso toni più tesi e seri per lunghi tratti, sono stati episodi degni di nota. La cosa positiva nel complesso è che è molto vivace, difficile annoiarsi


Spero continui così, mi sta piacendo, non avrei mai pensato di dirlo di un prodotto Asylum


----------



## bmb (5 Luglio 2015)

Dopo Breaking Bad ho smesso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2015)

So che è da donne ma Orange is The New Black mi piace


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> So che è da donne ma Orange is The New Black mi piace



Ho iniziato a vederlo anche io da qualche giorno, sono alla 4 puntata della 1 stagione. Non sembra affatto male


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato a vederlo anche io da qualche giorno, sono alla 4 puntata della 1 stagione. Non sembra affatto male



Scelte musicali spaziali


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Scelte musicali spaziali



Quoto, poi direi che c'e' anche un buon livello per quanto riguarda la sceneggiatura e i dialoghi, oltre all'originalita' di una serie TV che descrivere a pieno ( e bene) le varie problematiche femminili.


----------



## DannySa (8 Agosto 2015)

Sto vedendo:
*Chasing life*, una giornalista di 24 anni che ha una vita normalissima scopre di avere il cancro, bellissima serie devo dire e pur durando 40 minuti ogni puntata me ne sarei guardate anche 2-3 di fila. Ho finito la prima stagione che sono 21 puntate.
*Last man on earth*, 1x11.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2015)

Sono arrivato alla quinta di Better Call Saul. Mi piace tantissimo! Spero duri per almeno 3-4 stagioni perché il potenziale c'è tutto.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2015)

Ho concluso Breaking Bad.



Beh, dal punto di vista formale è veramente ineccepibile, uno dei finali migliori di tutte le opere di finzione che abbia mai visto, la sceneggiatura è perfetta, la regia fa vedere anche qualcosa di meritevole artisticamente.

Dal punto di vista dei contenuti, seppur non proprio originalissimi, fanno il loro lavoro (il tema del cambiamento (ma quanto è cambiato Walt ?), esattamente come i legami chimici che si scindono per formarne altri, e sta a significare proprio lo spirito dell'essere umano sempre in continuo movimento, a rompere e ricostruire. Oppure la falsità, la menzogna, che sono i veri motori della storia, il voler indossare una, cento, mille maschere, una per ogni persona con cui siamo di fronte).


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Settembre 2015)

American Horror Story 1x01 e 1x02


----------



## Gekyn (29 Settembre 2015)

LOST 2x01 - terza volta che riguardo la serie


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2015)

Prima doppia puntata di Heroes Reborn: storia così così,effetti speciali vecchi di dieci anni.
Non so se continuerò a seguirla.


----------



## BB7 (29 Settembre 2015)

Mr.Robot 

Telefilm rivelazione dell'anno imho


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Mr.Robot
> 
> Telefilm rivelazione dell'anno imho



È sulla mia lista da un po'


----------



## juventino (16 Novembre 2015)

Viste le prime 5 di Daredevil. Che roba ragazzi, che roba clamorosa!


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Novembre 2015)

1x11 di ''The 100''

Non è male, a me queste storie postapocalittiche piacciono sempre un sacco


----------



## prebozzio (16 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Viste le prime 5 di Daredevil. Che roba ragazzi, che roba clamorosa!


Anch'io sono alla quinta. Serie straordinaria!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Novembre 2015)

1x01 Suits


----------



## Nicco (16 Novembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> 1x01 Suits


Solo Gioie


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Novembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Solo Gioie



Mi e' piaciuta molto, vediamo come prosegue con il passare delle puntate


----------



## sebamilan (2 Aprile 2016)

L'ultimo telefilm che ho visto è stato Il Maresciallo Rocca, grandissima serie tv italiana dove eccelle il grande Gigi Proietti! Sarebbe bello se facessero una nuova edizione in cui Rocca, Don Matteo e il maresciallo Cecchini indagassero insieme su qualche nuovo caso...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Aprile 2016)

In questi giorni ho visto:

5x09, 5x10, 5x11, 5x12 Shameless

1x08 Mr. Robot

2x09 Better Call Saul


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] allora che consigli? Ho finito Narcos e non ho materiale, eri il mio fornitore ufficiale


----------



## DannySa (22 Aprile 2016)

Schitts Creek 2x01


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] allora che consigli? Ho finito Narcos e non ho materiale, eri il mio fornitore ufficiale



Apprezzo la fiducia,purtroppo ultimamente non ho visto praticamente nulla


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Apprezzo la fiducia,purtroppo ultimamente non ho visto praticamente nulla



Utile come Poli


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Utile come Poli



L'importante è non fare danni come Bertolacci


----------



## Morghot (1 Maggio 2016)

Da dicembre che mi sparo x files e finalmente oggi ho finito tutto compresa la recente miniserie sulla quale posso dire che mi è piaciuta molto negli episodi standalone che non trattano la mitologia (ma anche nelle ultime stagioni più o meno è andata così, la mitologia ha perso molto e si è incasinata troppo dopo le prime stagioni). 

Rimane comunque una grandissima serie con episodi superlativi, peccato ripeto che abbian fatto troppi casini con la storia/mitologia.

Comunque sia son rimasto spiazzatissimo dall'ultima asd.


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Sto guardando la prima stagione di Marco Polo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

non guardo telefilm da un bel po, fino a due anni fa la mia ex mi torturava con "Una mamma per amica"
fortuna che mi sono liberato


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Novembre 2017)

Ho appena finito di vedere la seconda stagione di Channel Zero, un vero gioiello per gli amanti dell'horror. 

Promo:


----------



## Stex (16 Luglio 2021)

riaccendo sta discussione...
ora sto finendo the 100... 7 stagioni.
non so se qualcuno la vista.


----------



## Baba (16 Luglio 2021)

Stex;2382739 ha scritto:


> riaccendo sta discussione...
> ora sto finendo the 100... 7 stagioni.
> non so se qualcuno la vista.



Mi sono fermato alla terza stagione. Peccato perché là trama mi è piaciuta molto. Però è palesemente creata per un pubblico adolescenziale quindi dopo un po’ ho perso la pazienza per alcune scene.


----------



## Stex (16 Luglio 2021)

Baba;2382743 ha scritto:


> Mi sono fermato alla terza stagione. Peccato perché là trama mi è piaciuta molto. Però è palesemente creata per un pubblico adolescenziale quindi dopo un po&#8217; ho perso la pazienza per alcune scene.



si prime 3 stagioni belle. poi troppa fantascienza... ma ormai che ero arrivato fin la mi sembrava giusto finirla. ora sono alla 7.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Luglio 2021)

Stex;2382739 ha scritto:


> riaccendo sta discussione...
> ora sto finendo the 100... 7 stagioni.
> non so se qualcuno la vista.



Solo 1 stagione e mezza, mi pare.

Io ho appena finito la prima stagione di The Mandalorian, la serie su Star Wars


----------



## Maravich49 (16 Luglio 2021)

Io ho droppato Raised by Wolves dopo 7 episodi, troppo lento.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2021)

Da abbonato Disney +, mi sono visto Big Sky. Non male. Dopodichè, ho iniziato Futurama.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2021)

Lost, ovviamente.


----------



## Stex (27 Luglio 2021)

finita the 100.
che dire a me è piaciuta. forse nelle ultime troppa fantascienza. ma mi son affezionato ai personaggi e mi sarebbe piaciuto fosse andata avanti ancora un paio di stagioni. ma forse meglio cosi.


----------



## Maravich49 (27 Luglio 2021)

Sons of Anarchy, sto finendo la prima stagione. Serie sottovalutatissima.


----------



## Stex (28 Luglio 2021)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Sons of Anarchy, sto finendo la prima stagione. Serie sottovalutatissima.


bisogna aver tempo per questa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2021)

Sto vedendo "Diavoli"..sembra fatta bene

Comunque aspetto trepidante la 4° stagione di Yellowstone..senza dubbio la serie migliore che ho visto


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Luglio 2021)

Io ho da poco finito di vedere le sette stagioni di Bosch. E devo dire che mi ha sorpreso, un poliziesco-thriller davvero ben fatto. Non stiamo di certo parlando della prima di stagione di True detective (un autentico capolavoro), ma è una serie tecnicamente curata e godibile, che consiglio vivamente agli appassionati del genere


----------



## Raryof (28 Luglio 2021)

Domina, mi manca solo l'ultima puntata.


----------



## markjordan (28 Luglio 2021)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Io ho da poco finito di vedere le sette stagioni di Bosch. E devo dire che mi ha sorpreso, un poliziesco-thriller davvero ben fatto. Non stiamo di certo parlando della prima di stagione di True detective (un autentico capolavoro), ma è una serie tecnicamente curata e godibile, che consiglio vivamente agli appassionati del genere


peccato sia finita , ottima (li ho pure letti tutti)


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Luglio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> peccato sia finita , ottima (li ho pure letti tutti)


È ufficiale uno spin-off di Bosch, se non l'hai già saputo


----------



## markjordan (28 Luglio 2021)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> È ufficiale uno spin-off di Bosch, se non l'hai già saputo


non sapevo , bene , grazie


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Gennaio 2022)

Finita in due giorni la serie "The Mandalorian", davvero notevole. 
Per gli appassionati di Star Wars ,come me, posso dire che è il prodotto legato alla saga più interessante realizzato dai tempi della trilogia prequel.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Gennaio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Finita in due giorni la serie "The Mandalorian", davvero notevole.
> Per gli appassionati di Star Wars ,come me, posso dire che è il prodotto legato alla saga più interessante realizzato dai tempi della trilogia prequel.


Io ho visto le prime due stagioni, non mi è sembrato qualcosa di eccezionale, ma comunque molto godibile. 
È appena uscita la serie The Book of Boba Fett, me la devo vedere


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Gennaio 2022)

Sto finendo la seconda stagione di "The witcher". Ottima serie davvero.


----------



## danjr (1 Gennaio 2022)

Sto riguardando tutto “the shield”, capolavoro


----------



## Stex (1 Gennaio 2022)

Sto guardando silicon Valley


----------



## morokan (2 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sto riguardando tutto “the shield”, capolavoro


di più!!!!


----------



## morokan (2 Gennaio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto le prime due stagioni, non mi è sembrato qualcosa di eccezionale, ma comunque molto godibile.
> È appena uscita la serie The Book of Boba Fett, me la devo vedere


le prime due stagioni non sono state malvage, ho visto la prima di Boba Fett...e se la seconda puntata segue la prima, mi sa che sia l'ultima che vedo


----------



## morokan (3 Gennaio 2022)

appena finito di vedere the wheel of time, carino, riprende le atmosfere del signore degli anelli.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Gennaio 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> di più!!!!



Serie pazzesca. Per quanto i protagonisti siano marci fino al midollo si finisce sempre per sperare che la facciano franca. 

Per fortuna non hanno allungato il brodo e non hanno fatto nessun reboot. E' perfetta così.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il finale, col protagonista che frega tutti, poi è clamoroso.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Gennaio 2022)

nessuno qui guarda Cobra Kai?


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> nessuno qui guarda Cobra Kai?


Sì, già finito la quarta stagione


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Gennaio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Sì, già finito la quarta stagione


anch'io. divorata in due giorni. C'è già un bel po' di carne al fuoco per la quinta.


----------



## Nomaduk (14 Settembre 2022)

Dopo tempo ho trovato una serie guardabile. Si chiama meglio di noi e parla di robot nella vita di tutti i giorni. Sono al terzo episodio.


----------



## jumpy65 (14 Settembre 2022)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Chiusa... costi troppo elevati e poco pubblico. Era un'idea carina, ma alla lunga ha stancato. Dovrebbero smetterla di sperare di creare un'altro Lost (che a me non piaciuto neanche un po', tra l'altro).
> L'idea migliore di JJ rimane Fringe, second me (che tra l'altro è una sorta di X-Files, quindi manco una creazione in tutto e per tutto).


lost ha avuto una importanza enorme per le future serie tv un po come twin peaks all'epoca, poi può piacere o meno.
A me è piaciuto tantissimo, come fringe che non è per nulla come x files. Nelle altre opere jj ha deluso.


----------



## CS10 (14 Settembre 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Sons of Anarchy, sto finendo la prima stagione. Serie sottovalutatissima.


La mia preferita, spettacolare!


----------



## CS10 (14 Settembre 2022)

sebamilan ha scritto:


> L'ultimo telefilm che ho visto è stato Il Maresciallo Rocca, grandissima serie tv italiana dove eccelle il grande Gigi Proietti! Sarebbe bello se facessero una nuova edizione in cui Rocca, Don Matteo e il maresciallo Cecchini indagassero insieme su qualche nuovo caso...


----------



## JDT (Domenica alle 00:46)

Finita Severance, mi sono ritrovato 3 mesi di apple tv+ gratis e ho provato a caso . Splendida, splendida, splendida, non ho altro da dire, non ho trovato nulla di storto in questa stagione, non vedo l'ora esca la stagione 2.


----------



## sampapot (Domenica alle 04:19)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sto finendo la seconda stagione di "The witcher". Ottima serie davvero.


goditela finché puoi, perché per la terza probabilmente faranno a meno di Cahill...per me non ha senso continuare con una serie cambiando l'attore principale


----------



## sampapot (Domenica alle 04:22)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> 1x01 Suits


viste tutte


----------



## jumpy65 (Domenica alle 06:28)

The innocent man (in coreano). Bellissima...


----------



## Beppe85 (Domenica alle 08:10)

sampapot ha scritto:


> goditela finché puoi, perché per la terza probabilmente faranno a meno di Cahill...per me non ha senso continuare con una serie cambiando l'attore principale


Mi pare che nella terza ci sia ancora. Dalla quarta dovrebbe esserci il fratello di Thor che non è un cattivo attore ma ovviamente la quarta non la guarderò.


----------



## morokan (Domenica alle 09:30)

the umbrella academy........3 puntata, lento come l'anno della fame....non so se continuerò


----------



## sampapot (Domenica alle 17:16)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Mi pare che nella terza ci sia ancora. Dalla quarta dovrebbe esserci il fratello di Thor che non è un cattivo attore ma ovviamente la quarta non la guarderò.


meglio così...ancora un'altra serie allora...finché c'è Cavill c'è speranza


----------



## Raryof (Domenica alle 17:31)

Vorrei cominciare questa tra poco


----------



## bmb (Domenica alle 17:56)

S2 E2 Alice in Borderland


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Domenica alle 18:00)

Ho visto l'ultimo episodio della prima ed unica stagione di Sandman, ed onestamente non ci ho capito una fava


----------



## Stylox10 (Domenica alle 20:05)

Io sto guardando Shameless. Mi sta piacendo un sacco, sono alla 9a stagione di 11 totali.


----------



## Swaitak (Domenica alle 20:26)

io tra una serie e l'altra intervallo con qualcosa di leggero, sto guardando la serie Incastrati di Ficarra e Picone 
Prima di questa ho visto la prima stagione di Genius su Albert Einstein.
Dopo proverò Mercoledì e Dark


----------



## Raryof (Domenica alle 20:38)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io tra una serie e l'altra intervallo con qualcosa di leggero, sto guardando la serie Incastrati di Ficarra e Picone
> Prima di questa ho visto la prima stagione di Genius su Albert Einstein.
> Dopo proverò Mercoledì e Dark


Incastrati l'ho vista l'anno scorso, dai è carina e leggera.


----------

